# Pochodzenie spędzić



## jazyk

Dzień dobry, 

jaka jest etymologia słowa _spędzić_? Czy to pochodzi z rzeczownika angielskiego _spend_ lub to ma pochodzenie słowiańskie?

Dziękuję z góry.


----------



## kknd

Wyraz _spend_ [XIII w.] pochodzić ma ze średnioangielskiego od staroangielskiego _-spendan_, które to przyszło ze średniowiecznej łaciny: _expendere_ (ang. _expand_ [XV w.]), wykładać, zużywać; wyraz pochodzący z łaciny oznaczający pierwotnie ważyć, wypłacać (_pendere_, ważyć);
ponoć ma on związek z wyrazem _spin_ [<XII w.], pochodzącym ze średnioangielskiego _spinnen_, a staroangielskiego _spinnan_, który jest pokrewny staro-wysoko-niemieckiemu _spinnan_ (oznaczającemu to samo) i być może litewskiemu _spęsti_, ustawiać/zastawiać (pułapkę).

W nawiasach kwadratowych pierwsze wzmianki. Tyle od strony angielskiej, poszukam może jeszcze czegoś ze strony polskiej. Prześledzenie do litewskiego daje pewne wskazówki, ale niczego nie przesądza; sam obstawiałbym jednak pochodzenie łacińskie.


----------



## Donoav

kknd said:


> ze średniowiecznej łaciny: _expendere_


Nadzwyczajnie ciekawie, że w języku łacińskim wymawiało się "e*n*d" i wygląda na to, iż najpierw Polakom stało się wygodniej zamiast "en" używać tu "*ę*" nosowego: sp*ę*dzać, sp*ę*dzić. Lecz potem znowu widzimy uproszczenie fonetyczne, ale tym razem odwrotne! Zmiana dźwięków *ę*+*dź* (nosowy + przedniojęzykowo-dziąsłowy) do *e*+*n*+*dź* ("*e*" nie jest dźwiękiem nosowym, jednak sonorność pierwotnego dźwięku "*ę*" przechodzi do dźwięku "*n*", który, będąc przedniojęzykowo-dziąsłowym, pojawił się, aby wykonać rolę mostu, pozwalając płynnie przejść do dźwięku "*dź*"). Samogłoska nosowa "*ę*" przestała być widziana jako wygodna i naturalna.

P. S. Rozwój każdego języka jest nieprzewidywalny; nierzadko idzie on drogą wynalezienia tego, co kiedyś sam pogrzebał. Słynne angielskie "you", które zamiast kilku osób zaczęło oznaczać także jedną, po czym pojawiło się współczesne potoczne "y'all"/"yous" (wy) w celu ponownego odróżnienia "tylko ty" od "wy wszyscy". Lub wołacz rosyjski, który stąd znikł ("мамо!" = "mamo!"), a stosunkowo niedawno zdecydował odradzać się w nowej postaci ("мам!").


----------



## Panceltic

Jest to słowo pochodzenia słowiańskiego. Korzeniem czasownika jest pęd- (z prasłowiańskiego *pǫditi) : pędzić, pędzać. Za pomocą przedrostka s-/z- tworzymy czasownik dokonany: *s*pędzić. Podobieństwo do angielskiego _spend_ jest w tym przypadku ... przypadkowe.


----------



## Donoav

Panceltic said:


> Korzeniem czasownika jest pęd- (z *prasłowiańskiego* *pǫditi)


Ślicznie dziękuję za info! W takim razie chodzi o czasownik praindoeuropejski _*(s)p*ond*-éye-ti_. Ale i tak wnioskować można o tej samej właściwości rozwoju fonetyki na terytorium współczesnej Polski: "wymyślono" E nosową, a potem wrócono do zwykłego E, po którym w środku słowa (czasami także przy połączeniu słów) pojawia się dźwięk nosowy: e*m* - zęby, e*n* - zachęcać, e*ń* - gęsi. Czyli obserwujemy częściowy powrót do wcześniejszej wymowy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Donoav said:


> Ślicznie dziękuję za info! W takim razie chodzi o czasownik praindoeuropejski _*(s)p*ond*-éye-ti_. Ale i tak wnioskować można o tej samej właściwości rozwoju fonetyki na terytorium współczesnej Polski: "wymyślono" E nosową, a potem wrócono do zwykłego E, po którym w środku słowa (czasami także przy połączeniu słów) pojawia się dźwięk nosowy: e*m* - zęby, e*n* - zachęcać, e*ń* - gęsi. Czyli obserwujemy częściowy powrót do wcześniejszej wymowy.


Samogłoski nosowe to nie jest polski wynalazek. Istniały już we wspólnym języku słowiańskim, udokumentowane w języku Starocerkiewnosłowiańskim (SCS). Języki lechickie (polski, kaszubski i łużycki) są jedynymi, w których "nosówki" się zachowały.


----------



## Donoav

Ben Jamin said:


> to nie jest polski wynalazek


Tak jest! A w języku praindoeuropejskim, przodku j. słowiańskiego, samogłoski nosowe – z tego, co wiem, – było dwie, ale inne: *i oraz *u. Nieprecyzyjnie mówiąc "terytorium współczesnej Polski", mam na uwadze, że to nie RP i nie Polacy, tylko ich przodkowie, których mowę w tym czeka nowa sonorność prasłowiańska, zachowywanie dźwięku "ę" w polszczyźnie i trwające teraz jego obumieranie.


----------



## wyrzyk

Nic nie wskazuje na to, żeby praindoeuropejski miał samogłoski nosowe. Artykuł w załączniku mówi o czym innym (że praindoeuropejskie *i oraz *u pochodzą od /j/ i /w/, i w pewnym sensie mają więcej wspólnego ze spółgłoskami sylabicznymi aniżeli z samogłoskami „właściwymi” *e oraz *o).


----------



## Donoav

wyrzyk said:


> Nic nie wskazuje na to, żeby praindoeuropejski miał samogłoski nosowe


"Even though *i and *u were *phonetically *certainly *vowels*, *phonologically *they were syllabic *sonorants*". Dlatego myślę, że obaj mamy rację: te alofony są zarówno spółgłoskami fonetycznie, jak i czymś innym fonologicznie – czyli ta samogłoskowość nie była ważna ani widoczna, ale jej używano; podobnie jak Polak odróżnia [ɛ] (lek) od [e] (miejsce), o tym najczęściej nie wiedząc.
Jeśli nie uważać to za samogłoski, to tym bardziej zadziwiająca jest ta podróż od zwykłych dźwięków do dźwięków nosowych i z powrotem 😄


----------



## wyrzyk

Tylko że „sonorant” (np. /w/, /m/, /r/) to coś zgoła innego niż „nasal vowel” (np. /ɛ̃/, /ɔ̃/).


----------



## Donoav

wyrzyk said:


> Tylko że „sonorant” (np. /w/, /m/, /r/) to coś zgoła innego niż „nasal vowel” (np. /ɛ̃/, /ɔ̃/).


Racja. Pomyliłem "u̯", "i̯" niesylabowe z "ũ", "ĩ" nosowymi 😬 
Mega dzięki! 💜


----------

